# Metro Vancouver Skylines



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

City of North Vancouver

427 Alder Street North Vancouver-20 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
427 Alder Street North Vancouver-19 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
427 Alder Street North Vancouver-23 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
427 Alder Street North Vancouver-27 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

City of Vancouver

427 Alder Street North Vancouver-29 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
427 Alder Street North Vancouver-31 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit PH2601 289 Drake Street Vancouver-38 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit PH2601 289 Drake Street Vancouver-37 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Big Canadian metros all seem to be developing, out of necessity, as multi-node urban areas. It's good urban planning: cuts down on commute times, congestion, and pollution while supporting higher order PT across the entire metropolitan area. In Vancouver, I'm eager to see how Burnaby develops over the next 15-20 years.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beware of Surrey, it doesn't make much noise but it could kill you by surprise. Lol


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Metrotown, City of Burnaby
IMG_3920 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6277 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0936 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0930 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## SanFranRising (Jun 4, 2017)

Wow! watch out Vancouver. I really like Burnaby and yeah, the next 10 to 15 years this skyline is only going to get better and Taller.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Burquitlam skyline

928 Chilliwack Street New Westminster-53 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

@Yellow Fever I'm not sure which skyline is in this picture?








Lions Gate Bridge, Vancouver by Morten Byskov - 5050 Travelog on 500px.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

This is Brentwood Centre, also in Burnaby. Its the cross town rival of Metrotown which is in the far right.


----------



## SanFranRising (Jun 4, 2017)

That is so cool. Burnaby has 2 clusters! Thank you YellowFever for pointing that out. Burnaby....who knew! wow


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

SanFranRising said:


> That is so cool. Burnaby has 2 clusters! Thank you YellowFever for pointing that out. Burnaby....who knew! wow


Technical speaking, Burnaby has 3 and a half clusters. The largest is of course the Metrotown, followed by Brentwood, Burquitlam and Edmond. Burquitlam is the regional name for the cities of Burnaby and Coquitlam. Half of the cluster is in Burnaby while the other half is in Coquitlam.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver
Unit 2801 1480 Howe Street Vancouver-28 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit 2801 1480 Howe Street Vancouver-26 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit 2801 1480 Howe Street Vancouver-29 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit 2801 1480 Howe Street Vancouver-30 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Edmonds skyline is small and can't compete with the other 3 clusters in Burnaby

IMG_6674 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6701 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Brentwood Centre, Burnaby








by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## SanFranRising (Jun 4, 2017)

Great pics Yellow Fever ! Good to "discover" new skylines. To me it was just Vancouver itself. Fascinating to find impressive skylines that close to the poster child of skylines in BC. Looking at skyscraper page diagrams surprised to see how many of the talller buildings are or are going to be built in Burnaby.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

yeah, all 4 tallest towers in BC are currently under construction in Burnaby. Vancouver is on top by the numbers of high rises only, not the height.


downtown Vancouver








(Photo by cktkwok / IG https://bit.ly/3piwV4X )


----------



## SanFranRising (Jun 4, 2017)

Nice to see Canadian cities take the lead in building up and being proactive in getting people to live near where they work/play. This is a great thread to keep up with what's going on/UP in the Vancouver Metro area!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Surrey, the soon to be the largest urban centre in the metro region by overtaking Vancouver as the most populous city.
13400 113 Avenue Surrey-51 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
IMG_7411 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6228 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

Always been fascinated with Vancouver in general but love the skyline setting with mountain backdrop, very picturesque.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Because of the mountains, the city has the height limit for all buildings in the downtown core. So they won't block the view of the mountains.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver
Unit 2801 1308 Hornby Street Vancouver-39 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr

Surrey


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Burquitlam
651 Rochester Avenue Coquitlam-47 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9943 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9941 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9939 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9937 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Unit 4101 667 Howe Street Vancouver-46 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Surrey
IMG_8969 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8972 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8977 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8983 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8987 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8989 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Foggy Sunset Colours by james c. (vancouver bc), on Flickr
Foggy Morning by james c. (vancouver bc), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

stanley park pano by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cluster on Marine Drive, Vancouver south.
IMG_9070 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

vancouver snowy night by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Brentwood, Burnaby 
IMG_9051 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

Edmonds
IMG_9021 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9021 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

North Vancouver
North Vancouver by Mark Teasdale, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

False Creek Snow Day by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Metrotown and Brentwood

IMG_9044 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_9041 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_9040 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_9035 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_9032 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Unit 3608 1033 Marinaside Crescent Vancouver-29 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit 3608 1033 Marinaside Crescent Vancouver-28 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit 3608 1033 Marinaside Crescent Vancouver-16 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Unit PH7 777 Richards Street Vancouver-51 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit PH7 777 Richards Street Vancouver-50 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit PH7 777 Richards Street Vancouver-47 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit PH7 777 Richards Street Vancouver-46 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit PH7 777 Richards Street Vancouver-45 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Surrey
Unit 2706 13615 Fraser Highway Surrey-25 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit 2706 13615 Fraser Highway Surrey-23 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit 2706 13615 Fraser Highway Surrey-22 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit 2706 13615 Fraser Highway Surrey-21 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Edmonds, Burnaby

IMG_9021 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9023 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver downtown view from Brentwood, Burnaby









South Yards - Anthem Properties


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

New Westminster
IMG_9015 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_9004 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_9003 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_9001 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_8996 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

Brentwood in the background 
IMG_8992 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------

